# No water from Group Head



## Brett Raynes (May 28, 2020)

Hi. Suddenly, one morning - zero water flowed out of the group head from my 3 year old Sage Oracle.

The machine still makes all the right noises - but nothing flows...

This is the case with or without the Portafilter without or without coffee from the Hot Water button or the Espresso buttons...nada!

The steamer wand works fine.

It's been descaled and cleaned.

Help!


----------



## jm-darcy (Feb 4, 2019)

Sorry to hear of your trouble. A few questions:

Did this happen immediately after a descale?

Is the machine heating up to temperature?

When you click a single or dual shot do you hear the familiar click?

Is the pump whirring when you press a shot button or the hot water button?

Has it been left empty, or has it been able to run out of water prior to it stopping working?

Best regards,

James


----------



## Brett Raynes (May 28, 2020)

Hi

It happened before the descale (although other descales have been done of course). I did a descale after it happened to see if it fixed the issue.

It is heating to temperature.

I do hear the familiar click on pressing the shot buttons.

The pump WAS whirring! However, this morning (24 hours after the problem began) it now only clicks - no whirring (presume the pump not working now).

It had not run out of water - it has been used quite a lot during lock down - and pretty well cared for.

Thanks, Brett


----------



## jm-darcy (Feb 4, 2019)

Does sound like the pump - but without opening up and checking for blockages (unlikely given the maintenance) or a SOV dismantle and clean, then it is hard to diagnose.

If you've not opened it up before, don't be worried, it is straight forward. Check some Youtube videos and you'll see instructions.

A pump change should not be too difficult. I would imagine it has the Ulka EX5 pump in it, but worth checking the label on your pump to make sure.

Where are you based? Perhaps someone on here who is familiar with the inner workings may be able to provide socially-distanced support?


----------



## Brett Raynes (May 28, 2020)

Thanks once more!

I'm based in Bath. Any help most welcome.

I'll look at some YouTube too, to see if it's anywhere within my non-mechanical capabilities...

Warm regards


----------



## Brett Raynes (May 28, 2020)

Having looked at some YouTube videos - I'm a bit scared to mess it up. Can anyone recommend a good repair person? West country based ideally (Bristol/Bath/Swindon/etc)?


----------



## jm-darcy (Feb 4, 2019)

It seems that Coffee Classics are the only people who Sage authorise to do work on their machines in the UK. I sent my Oracle to them a few years ago - Packaging and sending it to them is pretty costly and so when mine sprang another boiler leak, I decided I would tackle it myself from then on.

I am certainly no authorised repairer, but have had mine open a dozen times to replace o-rings, solenoid and steam wand assembly. I also bought another faulty Oracle, fixed it up (triac failed) and indeed a faulty Barista Express (solenoid and pump) and have given those to friends so I am generally comfortable with these things' inner workings.

PM me if you want to discuss me giving you a hand.


----------



## Roger wells (11 mo ago)

Hi Brett

i have the same problem and the same reaction to opening up my machine as you! Did you ever find a good repair company? I'm based near wells so same general area. Thanks

roger


----------



## jm-darcy (Feb 4, 2019)

Hi Roger. I repaired Brett's (twice now - separate issues!). If you want some help, do get in touch through DM.


----------

